# RAB Garage LED Lights



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen these in person yet, whether on a job or at the supply house for demo? 

I'm interested in buying a bunch for an upcoming project, but I'm certainly not going to without real world feed back. I'm waiting to see if my supply house can get one for demo (I honestly don't know how you could operate without getting one as demo if a bunch were going to possibly be ordered).

http://www.rabweb.com/productLine.php?productLine=ENGLED


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lumark Quadcast

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...47.brands.lighting!lumark!parking_garage.html


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

?????????????


??????????????


?????????????


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I just ordered a demo at RABProLED.com Saw an advertisement in Ecand M magazine. Goodluck


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## OD Electric (Jul 7, 2013)

*LED lighting*

HI my name is Jim and I'm new to this site. What I'm interested in is the new LED lighting systems. I'm hearing very mixed reviews. Such as compatable dimming systems, for example a dimmer made for GE may be made by different manufactures in China and therefore are not compatable. It seems that it is only safe, in terms of call backs to stay with replaceing out door flood lighting.

If anyone has experience with these systems it would be helpful hearing from you. Thanks Jim.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

What you hear is true. Some led lights only work with a list of approved dimmers, by model number.

Make sure you install only those listed for that particular light fixture or bulb.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those Rab lights only appear to put out between 40-62 lumens/watt.

On the very low-meduim scale for new LED lights.

40 lu/w????


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody offer free lighting software?


----------



## Tugger (Mar 16, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Anybody offer free lighting software?


http://www.visual-3d.com/software/download.aspx


----------



## OD Electric (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a customer who has a remote switch which controls, I think 4 seperate fixtuers. He has 2 recievers, 1 in basement and 1 in a buble cover outside. 2 fixtuers work all the time and 2 work intermitently from the same sender. I didn't have time to get the brand or check it out further because I was doing a generator hookup which turned into something of a nightmare. Any ideas where to start or your own experience


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Dnkldorf said:


> Those Rab lights only appear to put out between 40-62 lumens/watt.
> 
> On the very low-meduim scale for new LED lights.
> 
> 40 lu/w????


That is low. The current LEDs run about 100 lu/w but the fixture can be less depending on the lens.

I read they have LEDs up to 200 l/w. I'm sure we won't see those in production until they've already sold everyone a 100 l/w fixture. Then, they can come back and sell us new lights.

BTW, fluorescents and HID are over 100 lu/w. They just don't direct the light to where you need it.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

xlink said:


> BTW, fluorescents and HID are over 100 lu/w. They just don't direct the light to where you need it.


Only when they are brand new. Once you factor in lumen depreciation, these two examples average as low as 30-40 lm/W.


And these two examples put out UV light, which brings bugs.

IMO, fiber optic lighting will replace LED in the future and Plasma is a fad that will never pan out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Lumark Quadcast
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...47.brands.lighting!lumark!parking_garage.html


That thing looks like a UFO


----------

